# aggressive journey man



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm new to the forum and to the trade. I love plumbing more than anything and love learning all I can. We're a small company (2 J men, 3 apprentices) and do mostly smaller commercial Jobs. It's been getting harder and harder for me to hang in there because of the journeyman I'm working with. I've worked with a lot of people that have tested my patience but I've been starting to feel a little down lately. 

Yesterday I used his big cresent wrench and somehow it went missing. He asked me if I had seen it and I told him I had used it but couldn't find it ( I looked everywhere). He then pushed me with his shoulder. I fell back tripped over the sawsall cord and hit my head. He said I should "get my own effing tools". It was pretty dusty and I think I got something in my eye because my eyes started to water a bit. He told the rest of the guys I was crying and now my new nickname is "crybaby". This is one example of about ten incidents that have happened. He usually pushes me, one time he slapped the back of my head. Most of the time he'll do it when other trades are around. I'll put up with all the verbal stuff but I'm really getting sick of this guy.

I talked to my dad about and he tells me to hang in there till I get my papers. The guys I work with say the same thing. They say most journey men treat their apprentices like crap and I should get used to it. I'm hoping I can get some opinions since I don't know many plumbers.

Thanks
Thomas


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

welcome


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*You should write for Penthouse*

Or at least Hustler, in a pinch.

Go into work tomorrow with the intention of injuring the fellow and getting fired. Go for the face, leave marks. Scars will put you in the bonus round for 100 points and the chance to do it again. :laughing: If you're cowling down, that's why he keeps doing it. IF you hard kick from the side of his knee, his acl will instantly tear, 5 months down with horrible recovery.


Then speed off in your honda, tell him you're coming back with a gun to finish your apprenticeship with a bang.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry, but if anyone, or especially an apprentice, loses one of my tools, I'd be P. O'd too.:furious: I probobly wouldn't hit him though, but he would hear about it loud & clear.
Lesson learned, go buy your own tools. Crescent wrench is one of the basic tools you should of had anyway. So welcome to the club. The plumber that taught me, was my father, so I heard about my f-ups for weeks, need I say more.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The guy is a scumbag mudda focker.

It pisses me off to read something like that. It's hard enough to find a youngster willing to work, let alone with a passion for it. Then you get some ******** who obviously feels threatened by this young mans work ethic. 

I don't have a problem with a little jest now and then, but malicious behavior should not have to be tolerated. One of my old bosses always treated us with respect,no matter how bad we screwed up. Sure, we got the business, but nothing like that. He also demanded that we treat his other helpers the same, when we were mechanics years later. 

I'm not sure what advice to give you, as I have only worked for small 1 or 2 man shops, but I'm sure some of the fellas here will try to help you out. 

You may have to just do like Dunbar said. Although I would forgo the whole firearm thing. Seems to put your life on a whole nother path, with jail and all. 

And don't do it where everyone sees you, make it your word against his. Make it count, also. Maybe knock the prick off a 10' ladder, or something. 
And don't be a crybaby, nobody likes that. 

Hang in there, kid.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If you did lose his tool, you should replace it. Learn to be more carefull and respect other peoples property.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

1. Get your OWN tools. 

2. If he ever lays a hand on you again, knock his ass out.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*kick him where it hurts*



pauliplumber said:


> 1. Get your OWN tools.
> 
> 2. If he ever lays a hand on you again, knock his ass out.




I am sure that their is someone above this loser --bulley that you could complain to.
dont put up with that kind of crap ....or you will be putting up with it for a life

....

simply threaten to kick him in the balls so hard his feet will 
leave the ground if he does anything again.....

then back it up with no warning.....


----------



## MT Plumber (May 9, 2009)

hondaguy said:


> I'm hoping I can get some opinions since I don't know many plumbers.


I would never tolerate one of my employees treating an apprentice like this. They would knock if off or be looking for a new job. This guy is a bully, probably dumb as a board and thinks he's better than everyone else.

Not good for customer relations or fellow employees, and would have no position at my shop. This guy will kill the morale at any shop, and if the owner / boss doesn't know about these, he needs to, since this guy will drive off potential future stars.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Physical abuse is assault and against the law. If he ever does it again in front of witnesses report it to your boss. If the boss does nothing about it but shake it off then the next time he does it get the police involved. I would not assault him back on the jobsite that would just be grounds for both of you to be fired by the company you are doing the work for and since you are the apprentice your boss would probably get rid of you first. Tongue lashings and name calling are just something you will have to put up with. Man up and take it and learn from it and it will make you a better man than him but don't be afraid to let him know what you think. If by chance you decide to assault him make sure he hits you first in front of witnesses so you can claim self defense. I don't recommend that though. As far as losing his tools then get your own you are going to need them sooner or later. If you can't afford them ask your boss to buy them for you and to take a little out of your paycheck each week to pay for them. Physical abuse on the jobsite should not be tolerated by anyone and something needs to be done about it.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Or at least Hustler, in a pinch.
> 
> Go into work tomorrow with the intention of injuring the fellow and getting fired. Go for the face, leave marks. Scars will put you in the bonus round for 100 points and the chance to do it again. :laughing: If you're cowling down, that's why he keeps doing it. IF you hard kick from the side of his knee, his acl will instantly tear, 5 months down with horrible recovery.
> 
> ...


 What? Not a Toyota:thumbsup:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I think giving an apprentice a hard time just to do it is as dumb as peeing on a fire while facing the wind, only an idiot does it. I can understand why a guy might be a bit pissed about losing a tool but it gives him no right to lay a finger on anyone about it, he can only demand repayment.


If anyone ever assaulted me at work and still had a job there afterward I'd plan a little accident for him, nothing that would cause permanent injury but something that would make him look really bad.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Start getting your own tools. I don't advocate violence,but I would have gone Rambo on his A$$ the first time.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

There is absolutely no reason for a manager or coworker to lay a hand on another employee. If it keeps up, write down every occurrence and turn it in to the local authorities. Your boss will have almost no choice but to fire the prick and good luck getting another job with multiple counts of battery on his record. Personally i'd be all for kneecapping him with his crescent wrench but no reason for you to get thrown in the slammer over it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Zone. Stomp his abusive ass. If you have a pair, you will stand up for yourself. The next time he shoves you, jack him in the face. Papers or not, no man should put up with that.
Serious recommendation: Tell the guy the next time he talks to you like that, or even acts like he is going to touch, is only going to land him in the intensive care, and mean every word of it. The threat only should take care of it, if you have the fire in your eyes.
When I was an apprentice, I worked with a journeyman sometimes. This guy loved to put me down and all the work I did. He was negative all the time. Hated the company, his coworkers, his life and everything else. After a week of working on a remodel together. I told him that if he didn't shut up and stop criticizing me, I was going to lose my job and he was going to visit the emergency room. As a result, he shut up and we mostly got along for the remainder of his time there. Sorta became friends.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING
Then speed off in your honda said:


> Good one Dunbar! Thanks a million for the advice guys. An experienced opinion is a priceless thing.
> 
> I think I'll just play it by ear for now. In a way I'd like to kick his ass but I'm not the fighting type. Plus he's a lot bigger than me. Who knows maybe someday I'll get fed up and take the sawsall to the back of his neck. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

tell him sorry and go replace it. Losing tools do happen. 


There is no reason to treat an apprentice with less respect then you would treat a stranger. 

As for hitting you or whatever, you have many good suggestions. Wrench to the face works.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Many years ago when I was young and stupid I worked with the same type of guy. Older, bigger, meaner. He gave me **** all the time. I didn't understand why. I worked hard, I showed up on time, I kept my mouth shut. I talked to my boss and he told me to deal with it. The next day we were working in 95 degree heat installing a golf course green (I was a landscaper before all those jobs went away) This guy would not let up, all day flipping me ****. He was on the tractor and I was operating a rake. Finally I couldn't take it any more so I told him to shut the **** up! He jumped off the moving tractor and tackled me down into the dirt. He knocked me around pretty good and got back on the tractor. After we finished an area we stated laying sod. He was down on his knees rolling out sod and I grabbed a big fat sod grub out of one of the pieces and dropped it right down his ass crack. Everybody saw me do it, you could hear a collective gasp. It took him about 10 seconds to figure out what happened and he stated dancing around on the golf course like his hair was on fire. Everybody was laughing their ass off. He shook out the grub and came at me. He was bigger but not faster. He chased me around for a little and gave up. The next day at work he didn't say ****. That was the end of it. Lesson learned. You don't have to break somebody's kneecap to get even and you don't have to beat the **** out of them to scare them off. Especially the kind of cowardly ******* you described. Good luck.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> tell him sorry and go replace it. Losing tools do happen.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to treat an apprentice with less respect then you would treat a stranger.
> ...


How is he suppose to do that? He can't find the wrench.:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

hondaguy said:


> Good one Dunbar! Thanks a million for the advice guys. An experienced opinion is a priceless thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you another piece of advice. The next time you lose a tradesman's tool, replace it the next day, not next weekend, or when you get around to it.
I don't agree, with what he did to you, & I haven't heard his side of the story either, but waiting till weekend, to replace his wrench, don't get you many brownie points. Walking in the very next morning,after it happened, & handing him a new wrench, I guarantee would have earned you alot of respect.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

hondaguy said:


> Yesterday I used his big cresent wrench and somehow it went missing. He asked me if I had seen it and I told him I had used it but couldn't find it ( I looked everywhere).


Maybe he picked it up, put it away, and then busted balls about you leaving it lay out.

That happens all the time. I've done it. Physical violence is for the mentally weak. Don't fall into that trap. He is not smart enough to make you mad...Is he????

Be the better man. Your boss will notice. I pay close attention to attitudes and demeanors. If you are a dick or drag down morale, you are GONE.... There are many folks out of work. I will lay off an Ahole so damn fast his head will still be spinning when his first unemployment deposit drops in the bank.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't know that the kid ever admitted to losing the wrench. 

Did you??

Who was the last to use it? Is there 15 other guys on this same job. I mean, tools ain't got legs, either sonebody boosted it, or it is somewhere on that job.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I don't know that the kid ever admitted to losing the wrench.
> 
> Did you??
> 
> Who was the last to use it? Is there 15 other guys on this same job. I mean, tools ain't got legs, either sonebody boosted it, or it is somewhere on that job.


C'mon, don't you know by now that it's always the apprentice's fault.:yes:
So if the apprentice shows the bully plumber that he is the better man, & buys him a new crescent wrench, & the original wrench then mysteriously shows up, then the apprentice can give it back, & the plumber can give him back the new one, which IMO, he should of had in the 1st place.

This is a freakin crescent wrench, not a sawzall, or threading machine that was lost.There is obviously alot more underlying issues here. I could probobly find one of those wrenches by sweeping out my truck.
As I said before, we've only heard 1 side of story, but if this kid cares this much, I think he will go places, just gotta keep positive attitude, zipped lips, & put tools back, pronto.:thumbsup:


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds like you have got some good advice so far. I had my share of Screamer journeymen that I apprenticed under. My last year was the worst. I about left plumbing altogether. But I stuck it out, got my cards and moved on. Now life is good.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd buy him a new crescent wrench and explain very throughly that he can say whayever he wants but the next time he touches you he better be ready for what's coming to him. *Do this in private so he knows you're serious and he's not losing any face.* I'd then buy my own tools.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It appears that you are not the aggressive type and you are dealing with a bully. Bullies will back down when pushed into a corner. 

Rely on your intelligence to beat this a$$hole. Revenge can be as simple as messing with his work. 

Replace his tool since you believe that you may misplaced it. Remind him that you only replaced it because it may have been you. Then warn him if he EVER puts a hand on you, he will find his crescent wrench where the sun don't shine. 

Tell him you don't believe in violence, but when you go off your meds you are one sick guy. :laughing::laughing:

Good luck - as you can see from the responses, not all plumbers are insecure a$$holes.


----------



## MassApprentice (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm a second year apprentice out of plumbing tech highschool and have worked with 2 companys so far, first one was a small 2 man operation that did all residential work, and for the most part I learned somthing every day from them, they were older however, and the boss fell ill so I was laid off.

Now I'm with a commircial company thats a bit bigger, and I work with 2 guys mid 20 somthings, and they seem to be the guys that give the apprentices the hard times, the guys who are freshly licenced and on a power trip, but generally its just the type of person that they are, and where ever they go, that attitude can follow.

Keep your head up, and if you dont have a solid starter set of your own tools, save for a couple weeks and sety aside a good $300 or so torwards tools every few months.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

MassApprentice said:


> I'm a second year apprentice out of plumbing tech highschool and have worked with 2 companys so far, first one was a small 2 man operation that did all residential work, and for the most part I learned somthing every day from them, they were older however, and the boss fell ill so I was laid off.
> 
> Now I'm with a commircial company thats a bit bigger, and I work with 2 guys mid 20 somthings, and they seem to be the guys that give the apprentices the hard times, the guys who are freshly licenced and on a power trip, but generally its just the type of person that they are, and where ever they go, that attitude can follow.
> 
> Keep your head up, and if you dont have a solid starter set of your own tools, save for a couple weeks and sety aside a good $300 or so torwards tools every few months.


Buy a tool every pay cheque, they cost $20 a piece, you wont have everything in acouple weeks.


----------



## MassApprentice (Mar 22, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> Buy a tool every pay cheque, they cost $20 a piece, you wont have everything in acouple weeks.



A solid "starter" tool set can for sure be had for 300-$400 if you know where to look.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

MassApprentice said:


> A solid "starter" tool set can for sure be had for 300-$400 if you know where to look.




No doubt, you can find almost eveything you need in hand tools for under $500 if you're smart and look around for it.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I also had a similar experience. I was working with a guy who told me to go get him a 14" pipe wrench. I did, and he yelled, "I said a 18" wrench!" and threw it at me. I was a good ducker.

Luckily, I was able to go to the super and get put with somebody else, and that ended it.

As to losing tools . . . I just replaced a bunch of tools that got lost in recent months and I don't have an apprentice . . .


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah. Get your OWN tools, and then make SURE you take care of them. Especially hand tools. The power tools cost a bit more, and you don't need them right away, but hand tools are a MUST. As far as the jackass goes, personally I would TELL him that I wouldn't put up with his abuse, and if continued it there would be consequences. Inform the owner. You DON"T have to put up with him being a jackass all the time. He's going to push you around until you let him know that he can't get away with it. Most of all, learn what you can learn. Learn it right, do it right the first time. The faster you can learn your trade the less time you have to spend under jackasses.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Get your tools yeah. But since you are green, befriend your local Inspectors,ask questions, (how do you like it done, etc.). They love that. Keep your head low with this turd. He will hurt you if you take him to task. As your relationship grows with the authority, let them know this guy thinks they are A-holes. Problem solved forever. Worked for me! Getum, Tiger!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm going to make an assumption that it would be easier for you to purchase a cold air intake than an impact driver purely on your username. I could be way off, but I've worked with guys who like to sock every available dollar on a hobby but when it was time to work, they were under equiped. 

If that isn't you, good. Otherwise, garage sales, Harbor Freight, and swapmeets can get you by until you're making decent coin. Our newest helper had his own stash of tools on the job within his first week with heavy encouragement from me.


----------



## albplumber1975 (Jun 20, 2009)

I swear you and I worked for the same guy. When I was an apprentice I faced the same treatment. Now that I am a journeyman I refuse to treat an apprentice the way that I was treated. It is sad to hear some of these stories. My best advice would be to stand up to him and let him know that you are here to learn and not to be abused. If he fires you then that is not a job that you want anyway and will probably not last with him in the long run. As a journeyman myself I see an apprentice as a valued asset, not as someone I can push around. I would rather see an apprentice who is excited about his job and to learn ( in my eyes that does affect his work in a positive way) I would rather see that then someone who is always afraid to do something wrong and get yelled at for it. In my opinon I think this journeyman while probably a brilliant pumber has very poor people skills and does not deserve a loyal hardworking apprentice. Further, tools get misplaced and lost all the time, while you might have lost it or misplaced it, it could very well have happend to him. Not everything in life is the apprentices fault. you dont need this guy and by the sounds of it he does not need you. I would move on to somewhere else, there is always a place in our trade for a good hardworking apprentice who is willing to learn.


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

Your getted treated that way cause your lettin it happen. You dont have to fight or loose your job to get respected. Put your game face on and talk to him one on one.

Of course this will only work if your doing what u suppose to do as an apprentice.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

When it happened to me I was in the union - I was allowed to bring a pencil, folding rule, and channellocks to the job and nothing else. All the suggestions about getting your own tools seem just wrong to me. When I had employees, I supplied everything, including gloves, even though I was then non-union.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Herk said:


> When it happened to me I was in the union - I was allowed to bring a pencil, folding rule, and channellocks to the job and nothing else. All the suggestions about getting your own tools seem just wrong to me. When I had employees, I supplied everything, including gloves, even though I was then non-union.


I agree with you, because we always supplied our guys with basic tools too.
However, if he is working for someone that doesn't supply tools, then how long is he suppose to have to ask for a tool, everytime he needs one? It's not like he will never use them. And just running out the door, & tryin to get another job, don't work in this economy either.
Employees are paying for their own healthcare now too. Sign of the times, I guess:001_unsure:


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Aggressive journeyman*

Thomas, no one should have to endure that type of treatment, I work for
state goverment and this fool would had been history, with lawsuits on
discrimination, it's called Violence In The Work Place. I work at a facility
that has yearly training on this subject matter to prevent lawsuites,
employee violence, issues, problems. We have a zero tolerance for violence, threats, harassments, and intimidation in the work place.
It's also against the Federal law to do that. ok you lost a tool big deal
replace what you lost and move on. For such a small company the owner 
should be aware of the potential explosive problems this could lead too.

In my work place any violent acts on or threaths against a person's life
health, well being, family or property, directly or indirectly, regardless of
the intent, made to by any employee will not be tolerated. All people should be treated with respect for doing their work. I would also documinate times, dates, and incidents as reminders for any other future
problems with this person. I would also ask the owner to speak with his
journeyman on the side to resolve this issues.

Keep us posted on this subject.

Good luck.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> Thomas, no one should have to endure that type of treatment, I work for
> state goverment and this fool would had been history, with lawsuits on
> discrimination, it's called Violence In The Work Place. I work at a facility
> that has yearly training on this subject matter to prevent lawsuites,
> ...


I agree 100% with everything you said. However thats not reality in small 3 or 4 man shops. State government jobs have all kinds of foremen, or human resource people to turn to.These small shops do not have the resourses or the time to deal with these issues. They are in survival mode, all the time. I'm not saying it's right, I'm saying thats the reality of what happens out there.
If he says something to his boss about the bully journeyman, then he's out there alone with the bully, on the job site, the bully will take it out on him, for sure, & it doesn't have to be physical either. And then its his word against the JM.
There is no forman, or supervisor, or asst. forman, or asst. supervisor, or general manager, safety officer ect....... that he can turn to for help, like exists in State Government. I'll bet most of these shops don't even have a list of company rules, let alone " work place violence" awareness. TJMO.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I'm going to make an assumption that it would be easier for you to purchase a cold air intake than an impact driver purely on your username. I could be way off, but I've worked with guys who like to sock every available dollar on a hobby but when it was time to work, they were under equiped.
> 
> If that isn't you, good. Otherwise, garage sales, Harbor Freight, and swapmeets can get you by until you're making decent coin. Our newest helper had his own stash of tools on the job within his first week with heavy encouragement from me.


No offense, but lets please not suggest to anyone, including apprentices that they should buy anything from Harbor Freight. hhahaa, you know its all garbage!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say go buy a replacement wrench for him then give him an upside the head delivery of it...:whistling2:

He'll understand...:thumbup:

Just tell him be glad it wasn't a 36" pipe wrench...


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Aggressive plumber*

Let's just hope that the boss has sense enought to nip it in the bud
before it get's ugly and unnecessary. The goal for the shop is to focus
on getting the jobs done in a timely manner. Make the owner money and
work safety, quickly, in a timely manner, no mistakes, or injuries.

Time spend on going over employee problems is never good, 
It does no good for shop moral, be it as it may the reality of
"people going postal" is never good for anyone. This aggressive
cowboy need to follow company rules, policies, and procedures.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kyle181 said:


> No offense, but lets please not suggest to anyone, including apprentices that they should buy anything from Harbor Freight. hhahaa, you know its all garbage!



You know, we all joke about Harbor Trash but I'll be damned if they weren't the only shop around that had a chain wrench in stock when I was changing the timing belt on my truck last week.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everybody. Things have been going pretty good for me lately. 

I haven't made many dumb mistakes. The J man hasn't given me much of a hard time. Spring's finally started to kick in around here. Even he's in a good mood, I think he might be back with the old lady too cause it seems like he hasn't been drinking as much.

I had to go to the shop to pick up the scaffolding on friday. Finally got up the balls to say something to the boss. He's pretty easy to talk to. He asked me how things were goin'. Told him Jman's been kind of bustin my balls a bit. He seemed to understand (guess he's probably heard it before J's been working for him for 10 plus years). He said "J will be J, and everybody's got their bad days, he's an excellent plumber and good to learn from". I guess I kind of laughed it off and said it's no big deal or anything.

One of the other apprentices is going to school in a few months. I'm thinking of asking if I can work with the other Jman. It's just hard cause everybody talks **** around there. The apprentices are the worst. It's like they wanna make each other look bad in case stuff slows down they won't get let go.

Oh yeah so I bought him a wrench. One of them nice stanley ones. He looked at it and threw it on the ground and said "I don't need it". The other one showed up somewhere. I kept it needed one anyway. He expects me to know where every thing is. anyway

I'm just gonna ride the wave for now. Hope things stay kosher

Thanks again


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I'd buy him a new crescent wrench and explain very throughly that he can say whayever he wants but the next time he touches you he better be ready for what's coming to him. *Do this in private so he knows you're serious and he's not losing any face.* I'd then buy my own tools.



PERFECT Gear !!! My advice exactly ! Tell him in private ," Size don't mean a thing when revenge is wanted " Remember ,,, The scariest animal in nature is a little ole Badger when he gets mad :furious::furious:

I got respect for you ALREADY kid . Don't let ANYONE drive you from the love of this trade ,,,, brings a tear and some remembrance to my old , Italian eye .

Thx !!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

hondaguy said:


> Thanks for all the replies everybody. Things have been going pretty good for me lately.
> 
> I haven't made many dumb mistakes. The J man hasn't given me much of a hard time. Spring's finally started to kick in around here. Even he's in a good mood, I think he might be back with the old lady too cause it seems like he hasn't been drinking as much.
> 
> ...


 Yep, it was in his tool box all along:yes: You were hazed the hard way. Good on you for hangin in. As for the other guys trying to show u up. Your work speaks volumes. Talkin trash is easily dismissed. Good Luck:thumbup:


----------

